# ask about scrap



## Wookie (Aug 25, 2013)

hey, i get these scrap for 11$, is it worth it? it's weight about 1,2 kg


----------



## Pantherlikher (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello from Pennsylvania USA. Here that stuff can be had for almost nothing.
Boardsort.com is a good place to get aqn idea what they will pay for each item.

It might pay to see what you can profit from selling as good usable cards.

Hope this helps and good luck.

B.S.
... What 1 pays too much for, maybe free to another...


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 25, 2013)

I wouldn't count on getting a quarter of a gram of gold out of those, but as Pantherlikher suggested, you might be able to get into the black by selling any working cards.

Dave


----------



## Wookie (Aug 25, 2013)

Pantherlikher said:


> Hello from Pennsylvania USA. Here that stuff can be had for almost nothing.
> Boardsort.com is a good place to get aqn idea what they will pay for each item.
> 
> It might pay to see what you can profit from selling as good usable cards.
> ...



thank's for info, i think i get tricked this time, i will be wiser next time,


----------



## Pantherlikher (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm sure you learned a well paid for lesson which is worth the price. Ask around and advertise you are recycling computers, cell phones etc. You will be supprised how much will be found. Armed with what things can sell for, you'll be able to offer descent prices if you should need to pay.

Good Luck and read the forum.

B.S.
...The girls always get thier way... Now to go wash my hairy face for my facial... Yippy...


----------



## ilikesilver (Aug 25, 2013)

you also got to remember if the seller was selling them as SCRAP or not. you bought them as scrap, but they may have been selling them as workable units. I pay 2 a pound in the US for any board other than a mother board and ram. I dont turn and burn, i scrap it all, but i very seldom buy, i get a lot free


----------



## Wookie (Aug 26, 2013)

i learn my fault, some of that pieces still working, my bad i didn't ask the seller first.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 26, 2013)

But that's good. Sell the working cards on eBay and you'll come out ahead.

Dave


----------



## Wookie (Aug 26, 2013)

FrugalRefiner said:


> But that's good. Sell the working cards on eBay and you'll come out ahead.
> 
> Dave


i work on it, thank's


----------



## ilikesilver (Aug 26, 2013)

if you dont sell them, just start your scraping pile and take the hit, no biggie we all learn the hard way.


----------

